# Zinger Winger?



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a zinger winger. What model to get and where is the best place to get it? As far as the remote which would be the best to go with, tri-tronics or Dogtra? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have 3 Zinger Winger II's and have been very happy with them. They work with either Dogtra or TT releases, you just have to reverse a couple wire couplings depending on which release. The best place to get one is in the Classifieds! Other than that, look at Gundogsupply.com or Dogs Afield.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

I have 3 Zinger field trialers which have served me very well for the past 7 or so years. Zinger is the best on the market.

TT electronics are the way to go as well. 

I would check the classifieds here for all of this stuff as it is one of the best places to look for training related gear.

If you are looking for new, then go directly to the Zinger and TT websites.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Same here 3 with TT electronics have had them for about 5 yrs.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a zinger that is so old that there was only one model when it came out--about 10 years. Still works great--my favorite remote thrower thingy.

I am thinking about adding another one or two to replace the ones I have that I don't like as much.

I like the TT electronics, but don't have the new ones--just the old ones with turn on plugs. Would like to upgrade that one day soon.

I recently ordered one of their dog boxes directly from them and everything worked well, but the other folks listed above do a good job as well.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I have two mini Zinger wingers and one zinger winger which was the cheaper model which was black. I prefer black especially when it is retired can't see it once shirt drops off it. I prefer tri tronics.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Order direct from ZW.


----------

